# anyone wanna do a fat furry RP?



## lol_boi (Jul 15, 2018)

Want to rp with me?
I'm a VERY fat female pear-shaped bunny


----------



## lol_boi (Jul 15, 2018)

lol_boi said:


> Want to rp with me?
> I'm a VERY fat female pear-shaped bunny


i have a discord now                                  Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Dongding (Jul 15, 2018)

_How_ fat? 3:< *Cracks knuckles*


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

huh


----------



## lol_boi (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> _How_ fat? 3:< *Cracks knuckles*


like.... near immobility?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

<3
The best kind.

I don't RP here but good luck finding someone!


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jul 21, 2018)

Would this be SFW or NSFW?


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

I do


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 30, 2018)

lol_boi said:


> Want to rp with me?
> I'm a VERY fat female pear-shaped bunny



Hey there are you still open for this rp?


----------



## Tigerakun (Jan 29, 2020)

HammerMasher77 said:


> Would this be SFW or NSFW?


 I would love to rp with u im the Forcefeeding type


----------



## Baalf (Jan 30, 2020)

lol_boi said:


> like.... near immobility?



Personally, I prefer the round, squishy, Akira Toriyama Style fat character.


----------

